# Question for you upstanding scuba ladies and gents



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

My wife and I are currently doing a scuba cert class and she is having trouble breathing with the regulator on and goggles off. Says she can't keep the water out of her nose and going down her throat. She has been practicing for hours trying to get it right and we can't think of anything else. I'm sure it's just in her head and she needs to focus on breathing and not the lack of goggles/water but she's not going to take my advice so maybe one of yours!!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Where is the instructor? That's his job to work with a problem student. What dv shop are you using?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, this is one of the most common obstacles for females to overcome. I don't know why. I taught for years and it was one of the hardest things to get a female to do - and I am female, so I'm not being prejudice. It is just a fact. She might want to try just sitting underwater without her mask on - as opposed to taking it off once she is down. The rush of water to the face seems to be a shocker to them. I had students just use a snorkel and float around the pool until they were comfortable with the water on their faces. Just be patient and DON'T push her. She'll get comfortable at her own pace. She'll be a much more confident diver if she can just get comfortable. Good Luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Swimmer's nose plugs?


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Just practice keeping ever so slight positive pressure at the nostrol. That the only thing i can think of. My wife had the same problem.


----------



## Spooky II (Aug 4, 2009)

I had a similar issue going through training. What worked for me is to close my eyes, put my hand on the regulator, and focus on breathing for several seconds.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

She figured it out! Mind over matter thing. We took her to Vortex Sorings yesterday and she is officially a certified open water diver! She spent about 6 hours just practicing and finally got it down. Thanks for all the info! Knowledge from experience is priceless!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad she got it figured out. Enjoy the sport! :thumbsup:


----------

